# What's the naughtiest thing your dog has ever done?



## JDChaser (30 October 2012)

She asks having just had to wade into a duck pond to collect a beagle...and fish out three duck carcasses   

I could have DIED. The bugger managed to get out of a stable he was shut in and I was only alerted to this fact when I noticed a mass exodus of ducks making their way across the fields.


----------



## posie_honey (30 October 2012)

mine was not so much naughty - as a misunderstanding.....

we've always sent a dog through a garden of an old manse thats stood empty - next season - sent dog through as usual but didnt know that people had moved in - dog came merrily trotting back with their pet chicken 

i was mortified - very appologetic etc - but the woman was histerical - literally about to have a panic attack - offered ring its neck and replace it because although dog is soft mouthed it had obviously caused a bit of injury as chicken could not stand due to an injured leg. hysterical (i;m taking howling and crying, couldnt breath etc) woman took all details and called police and tryed to get them to give me an ABSO 

police came out to in laws house later (yes even worse this was at in laws  )  and tryed to be serious but kept giggling saying that we should replace it with one from sainsburys LOL but said in all seriousness we did right by offering to replace etc.

he also gave me an update on the chicken - that the emergency vet had been out to sedate and treat it and that it was in a critical but stable condition.....

he said he was not going to pursue as they had a duty to protect their animals and if a dog could get in then the perimeter fencing was not good enough and a fox could have easily had it by now. he did also say that she was still hyper-ventilating etc when he went to see her 5 hrs after she called 

so a week later we get a vets bill for £80 plus a bill for £10 for a new chicken - aparently the chicken had deteriorated over night and had to get the emergency vet out again to have it PTS

needless to say we dont go anywhere near the manse now!


----------



## kirstykate (30 October 2012)

Well, one of our patterdales, Ruby, killed all the hens and the 2 yard cats and any fox which happens to pass through.  She has also had they neighbors dogs by the throat on numerous occasions


----------



## Alec Swan (30 October 2012)

I'm not too sure where to start,  but it would mostly be puppies.  Previously,  those that have lived in the house have managed to chew the top of the back of shoes,  if you see what I mean.  They never select a pair of shoes to ruin,  but one shoe from every pair. 

The most recent,  was last night,  when the 4 month old cocker puppy,  Waif,  caught and set about Gladys,  an elderly and particularly tame bantam.  It took me a minute to catch her,  and those dangly bits which hang down each side of the dogs head aren't as some think,  ears,  they're handles.  Being "squared-up",  didn't seem to bother her,  much,  which is a bit worrying!  Young though she is,  I suspect that a bit of discipline may be in order!  The little tinker. 

Alec.


----------



## Sealine (30 October 2012)

We were on holiday in Cornwall recently and went for a walk on the beach.  Max, our GSD, loves the sea and we usually throw his ball into the sea for him to fetch.

On this particular day we had forgotten his ball. He was desperately looking for something for us to throw for him and kept bringing us bits of seaweed which was all he could find.    Then he spotted a family sitting on the other side of the beach with a large blue beach ball!  I saw him spot the ball and knew exactly what was going to happen next. Yes you guessed - he ran, full pelt, across the beach and grabbed the ball which immediately punctured so he spat it out and came running back to us. Leaving a rather shocked family with two startled toddlers.

Luckily the family were very understanding and could see the funny side.  We apologised profusely and insisted on buying them another ball.  We went to the beach shop, replaced their ball and bought a more suitable ball for Max to save any further embarrassment.


----------



## stencilface (30 October 2012)

Stole sausages from someones picnic basket - luckily they were doggy and didn't mind, but they were concerned as the sausages had cocktail sticks in them, not that my dog noticed!

The WORST thing? Startled two horses, daughter screamed and panicked and pony ran off, daughter fell off with her mother's horse cantering alongside.  Dog still pursuing horses (well, chasing is fun, right?) me still yelling and chasing after dog.  Dog and horses go way out of sight along track that in 500m ends on main A road.  Thankfully mother on horse manages to catch pony and stop, and which point the fun game is over and dog returns not looking sheepish at all. I was mortified, thankfully daughter not hurt and mother was understanding.


----------



## Apercrumbie (30 October 2012)

Where to start.

Our English Setter is a gorgeous dog, but was a terrible puppy.  One of her more famous incidents was wading through the pond that we share with out neighbours (I say pond, more like pit of sloppy mud) and wandering into their garden.  She then noticed their front door was open so wandered in.  Our neighbour had recently had a stroke so was in bed downstairs with lovely fresh white sheets.  Yep you've guessed it, she saw our neighbour and being a very affectionate girl decided to go and say hello.  She jumped up onto his bed (still covered in stinky mud), snuffled all over his face and then curled up on his lap, wriggling with happiness.  It's hilarious now but as you can imagine wasn't appreciated at the time.

We also used to have free range hens and she loved to "play" with them.  On one occasion she picked up a bantam in her mouth (very softly thank God) and was walking round the garden with her.  I saw her, screamed at her to drop the hen, she looks at me, runs to the bottom of the garden, throws the hen in the air, catches her and then just keeps running round!  The hen was fine thank God but after that incident we decided to rehome them just in case she tried it again.  

Would you believe it she is now the most docile loving dog I have ever met, but it took some time!


----------



## Montyforever (30 October 2012)

Barney killed a bird in my nans garden then took it into her house ... And ate it on her brand new cream carpet  he was in disgrace for a very long time!!!


----------



## Tzara44 (30 October 2012)

My GSD has - raided the fridge, complete with a full box of eggs & shells, butter etc,etc the gastric aftermath was horrendous! She has also raided the freezer in the past with further gastric explosions! We now have hasp & staple locks on both!! She has also in space of 2 minutes removed a shop bought birthday cake from the bag, wrapper & box!! Never had such a greedy, thieving dog - no wonder we are her 4th owners!!


----------



## noodle_ (30 October 2012)

on a regular basis..........................




he's a legend really..... i cant shout at him as he's too cute!!


----------



## Spook (30 October 2012)

Hound puppy we were walking got the Sunday roast off the table while I was outside shouting that dinner was ready...... he (Dalton) passed us on the way in/out, raced round the orchard with it (leg of pork).... took ages to catch. We washed it off, gave it a blast in the hot oven and ate it ayway.


----------



## RobinHood (30 October 2012)

I drove a friend's horse from Surrey to Dorset and took my lurcher for the ride. Arrived in Dorset at 8pm in the pitch black, took dog for a short walk/wee and he ran off in the dark and killed a deer. We played ring a ring of roses round the dead deer for seemingly ages before I managed to rugby tackle him and drag him all the way back to the lorry, where I discovered I'd dropped my car keys! 

I spent 2hrs in the dark in the middle of nowhere looking for my keys before I gave up and called my poor mother who drove all the way from Surrey with my spare set. I finally arrived home at 5am and dog was in my bad books for rather a while!


----------



## Littlelegs (30 October 2012)

Where to start. 
  I had a terrier who was a fantastic ratter. One lovely Sunday she killed a squirrel in a park, full of families. On a yard or farm she would always take her kill round to show everyone in sight & be told how good she was, before burying it somewhere. So she did the same in the park, proudly showing everyone her dead squirrel. Then placed it right next to the entrance to the kids playground while she dug up an empty flowerbed to bury it. 
   Current dog has too many to list. Eating an incredibly expensive pair of custom made leather riding boots, which were the only ones I've ever had that fitted me perfectly. And when I first got him, he had never known regular food, so was a pretty good thief. We were walking in a secluded area. A couple were having what appeared to be a romantic picnic, champagne etc. Dog ran straight through the centre, barely pausing & came out the other side with his mouth crammed with food. He had to put it down at a distance to eat it. And his paw prints hadn't done much for the rest of the picnic. The couple were livid, so I pretended he was following myself & other dog, & wasn't mine. Then shouted him when I got a good distance away. 
  As a child we came home one day to notice a table looked a bit odd, & was no longer stable. Turned out the pyrenean pup had eaten the bottom of all the legs, reducing it in height somewhat. 
  Boyfriends mums dog stole her bra from the washing basket. Jumped the garden fence for the first time ever, & proceeded to race around their quiet road, where nearly everyone is retired & spend a lot of time in their gardens. So most of the neighbours got to see too.


----------



## dunthing (30 October 2012)

Our lab puppy seems like an angel compared to some. He was lying on my pure wool rug, by the fire and we thought he was asleep. I had my back to him, so couldn't see what he was doing. When he got up, I realised that he had pulled the wool out of the rug, a large bald patch, right down to the backing. The rug is not relegated to my bedroom where nobody can see it. I had to buy another one. When he was about 15 weeks old, he did the Andrex trick. My grandson left the bathroom door open and I found three loo rolls in shreds on the living room floor.


----------



## Dobiegirl (30 October 2012)

posie_honey said:



			mine was not so much naughty - as a misunderstanding.....

we've always sent a dog through a garden of an old manse thats stood empty - next season - sent dog through as usual but didnt know that people had moved in - dog came merrily trotting back with their pet chicken 

i was mortified - very appologetic etc - but the woman was histerical - literally about to have a panic attack - offered ring its neck and replace it because although dog is soft mouthed it had obviously caused a bit of injury as chicken could not stand due to an injured leg. hysterical (i;m taking howling and crying, couldnt breath etc) woman took all details and called police and tryed to get them to give me an ABSO 

police came out to in laws house later (yes even worse this was at in laws  )  and tryed to be serious but kept giggling saying that we should replace it with one from sainsburys LOL but said in all seriousness we did right by offering to replace etc.

he also gave me an update on the chicken - that the emergency vet had been out to sedate and treat it and that it was in a critical but stable condition.....

he said he was not going to pursue as they had a duty to protect their animals and if a dog could get in then the perimeter fencing was not good enough and a fox could have easily had it by now. he did also say that she was still hyper-ventilating etc when he went to see her 5 hrs after she called 

so a week later we get a vets bill for £80 plus a bill for £10 for a new chicken - aparently the chicken had deteriorated over night and had to get the emergency vet out again to have it PTS

needless to say we dont go anywhere near the manse now!
		
Click to expand...

This had me in stitches, what a diva that woman was, the policeman sounded very sensible and took the common sense approach.

Kirsty Kate your dog sounds like a nightmare but typical working Patterdale behaviour.

Noodle just be careful, my friends Spaniel does this and has had 2 operations after eating socks, towels etc.

Mine havnt been too bad, the usual boots,chairs but the worse was a very expensive John Partridge coat  in which I stupidly left in the kitchen with treats in the pocket.


----------



## blackcob (30 October 2012)

Killed my mum's elderly but still very sprightly and much-loved cat. Witnessed by cousins, sub ten years old, and half sister aged two. Didn't have the decency to finish her off either resulting in the most panicked drive of my life and a massive vet bill for her brief treatment, PTS and cremation. 

They have a new cat now. It doesn't like me one bit and has bitten me on several occasions (never been bitten by a cat before, this one actually draws blood!). The other one is never, ever spoken of. The toddler refers to Dax always as 'naughty Dax' but thankfully doesn't otherwise remember the incident.


----------



## vieshot (30 October 2012)

When I was younger I found it appropriate to teach my BC to jump through car windows on command. When friends pulled up outside the house I would send her out and she would dive through the window police dog stylee.

Well one day mum opened the front door to put the rubbish out, she had not long came home from a walk so was pretty manky, still wet etc. One of the neighbours has a child minding business and one of their clients pulled up to drop their son off. She bombed out the front door and launched straight through the open window into the lap of the driver. Shes a cross with a labrador so she isnt light! Luckily he was a dog person and saw the funny side!

My old dog- a little sight hound mongrel had an obsession with tearing up newspapers. One year she opened all the christmas presents overnight christmas eve while we were sleeping.


----------



## kirstykate (30 October 2012)

Kirsty Kate your dog sounds like a nightmare but typical working Patterdale behaviour.

She is!!!!


----------



## ralph and maverick (30 October 2012)

Can't quote as on my phone
Posie_honey that had me in stitches!!! 

Our springer spaniel demolished our three pie ce suite in the time it took my mum to do the school run (many years ago), cane home to a lounge full of foam, didn't realise there was that much stuffing in sofas lol


----------



## lottiepony (30 October 2012)

Ruby's worst must be killing my pet rabbit George who was given to me as a present 

She also helped herself to my birthday cake this year when i left her and the cake in the car whilst i ran back into my mums to fetch something i'd forgotten lol

actually the more i think about it the more things i can remember!


----------



## Lanky Loll (30 October 2012)

Wow at some of these  Making mine look like an angel in comparison (although now I've said that...) 
Alec - have you got any bigger hens that could sort your spaniel out? Thea (8mo Working CS) regularly gets pinned down by our 3 brown hens and pecked on the head when they think she's getting above herself   She's much less inclined to chase them now though (we did have a couple of chase/catch/"drop that NOW" moments before) - just simply runs over the top of them as if they weren't there 
Touch wood she's not really done much beyond the usual shredding paper and getting the house covered in mud (really hope I'm not speaking too soon!) but she has destroyed a couple of thankfully old horse rugs when she's been left in the barn with the other dogs, got bored and they haven't been put away properly.


----------



## HeatherAnn (30 October 2012)

Hmm my dog has always been quite well behaved apart from a couple of isolated incidents.

Last Halloween, he must have been about 5 months old, the little girls from next door (who still adore him) came into our garden for trick or treating, he took exception to their masks and pinned the youngest one down and kindly removed the offending beast attached to her face. 

I took him to the park with my friend and we were feeding the ducks and the geese. Me being incredibly naive believed that he wouldn't go near the edge of the water as we walk him there every day and he had never done it in the past. I also believed that the geese and ducks wouldn't come too close to the land due to the dog. How wrong I was. A little tussle ensued and a goose swam off with a chunk of fur in it's mouth.

My favourite one:  We were making our Sunday roast, normally the dog is very good and gets some chicken left overs, only this Sunday he was feeling rather peckish, so he robbed the chicken carcass out of the bin and did a victory lap of the garden


----------



## JeanetteM (30 October 2012)

Many years ago I adopted a border collie x beagle from Dog's Trust, there were no home checks back then, you walked in, paid your money, picked up your dog and took him home ... the amount of times I rued the day I ever went there lol, the clue was in his breeding, border collie x beagle, what a mix eek, but me in my ignorance had no idea, if only i had of known haha  

well Charlie as he was named omg what a horror he was, within days of being home he killed a neighbours pet rabbit, strike one

he was aggressive out of the house, on a lead handable tho, one morning all his birthdays came at once, the postman came at the same time as the bin men, woohoo, the postman knocked, Charlies bouncing at the door 'let me at him, let me at him' I'm in the middle of getting dressed so I shout down to the kids, DO NOT OPEN THE DOOR, so what do they do?, they open the door, Postie wise to ol' Charlie boy stands aside as Charlie rushes past, first bin man jumps onto a wall, 2nd jumps into a now empty wheely bin 3rd runs down the street, followed by Charlie, followed by myself, barefoot, wearing only my bra and knickers *hangs head in shame* I caught Charlie and drag him home by collar, by now I'm too angry to realise I'm half naked stomping home, to wolf whistles from the bin men and postie who let me off Charlies shenanigans thanks to the show *blush* strike two 

not to give up on Charlie tho I duly every week went to dog training class, we even went to dog shows where we did very well in the obedience classes, except for one time in the field next door was a herd of cows, Charlie did his class good as gold, did offlead heelwork, a drop on recall etc, at the end I went to say good boy to him, tried to grab his collar missed and he took off, so in front of everyone at the show, all the judges, my teammates, and friends/family etc, (see Charlie can be a good boy who i was trying to impress) Charlie had a ball that day chasing cows *sigh* strike three

I did love Charlie boy such a character 

so I was moaning to my dog trainer, I took Charlie out for walkies but I could never let him off lead, he would either chase humans or any animal he came across so my trainer said "I know the ideal place! I'll take you" woop woop so one fine morning we set off to go on a walk to a place where no one goes, where there are no other animals, weyhey! Charlie can go off lead, we drive for a while, get out the car, I walk for a while, all the trainers dogs are offlead, Charlie still on his, me too nervous to let him off, so Trainer unclips his lead and I'm in heart attack mode, but we walk and we walk for miles, for hours, I'd relaxed and charlie was running with the other dogs having a ball, by this time were walking through quite thick heavy woods, can barely see the sky through the canopy, when all of a sudden there is a field, in the middle of a woods/forest there is a damn field!!!! noooooooooooooo well Charlies off! in the middle of this field is sheep! noooo not sheep!! arrrghhh so the sheep are running round the field followed by Charlie followed by me (at least I'm dressed this time) ... I've got no chance, suddenly big man appears .. shot gun half cocked down by his side, shouts over "get your dog or I'll shoot him" me shouts back "SHOOT HIM!" big man steps back, not quite hearing things, "what did  you say?" me "shoot him!" big man laughs, helps me catch Charlie, warns me next time he'll shoot him, I say there wont be a next time, leave my name and addy with him just in case there was further complications with the sheep (very nice man) and we go home having what was a nice day thoroughly spoiled by Charlie boy. strike three

I could write a book about his antics, the little toad  gawd I miss him


----------



## stencilface (30 October 2012)

Lol jeanette - I remember my parents old dog being pinned down by a dustbin man by the dustbin lid whilst yelling at my dad to control his dog, dad laughingly replied that he thought the man had the situation under control, dog was called Bungo and was a right PITA!


----------



## FreddiesGal (30 October 2012)

When I was about 11 my mum used to walk my Staffy to school when she picked me up.

All the mums were scared of him because he is _obviously_ out to kill being a Staffy and all, and most would pick up their children if he came near.

Long story short, one day he got loose, started doing 'crazies' round the school collection area, and then proceeded to grab a stuffed toy from a small child.

It took 20 minutes of people screaming "PICK UP YOUR CHILDREN!!" and an overweight man dive-bombing him to finally catch him.

It was honestly like something out of a film and a firm Christmas favourite.


----------



## Fools Motto (30 October 2012)

Pup likes flower pots and old bits of guttering to chew. Said old flower pots = chewed, said old bits of guttering = chewed. Now pup (called Brodey, black lab) is looking for something new. Arhh, he says, a bit of guttering I haven't got my little knashers on yet, so gets it, and pulls. He gets a little reward, piece of the gutter is his! (meanwhile, I'm going, ummm should he be doing that? Mother in law who owns him is going 'aww, so cute')
 Arhh, he says, he sees another bit around the front of the house.... off he runs, hear a crash, smash and splinter sound... followed by a tiny yelp. Pup comes running back, tail between his legs, looking behind him. 
Yep, you guessed it, pup 14 weeks old, has pulled the majority of the entire gutter system down from the front of the house.... !


----------



## albeg (30 October 2012)

Not too bad compared to some...mainly linked to food...

As a puppy, climbed up onto the kitchen table and stole cake (visitors left a chair out, she used it as a makeshift ladder we presume, she's a JRT so no other way really), then got stuck on the table, took a chunk of plaster out of the wall beside her bed, stole vegetables from the vegetable drawer when the fridge was opened (also did this about a year ago, aged 12), climbed onto the coffee table and polished off a glass of milk, watches you when you're drinking from a mug, just in case you'll share.


----------



## kathantoinette (30 October 2012)

Stencilface said:



			Stole sausages from someones picnic basket - luckily they were doggy and didn't mind, but they were concerned as the sausages had cocktail sticks in them, not that my dog noticed!
		
Click to expand...

Mine once ate a cornish pasty from a family's picnic - I was mortified.  I tried to extract said cornish pasty from dogs mouth but it was too late!


----------



## Twizzel (30 October 2012)

She stole my dinner last week, a whole plate of spag bol  also ran away to the fruit and veg wholesalers which is based on the same site as OH's farm and stole a lemon and on a separate occasion got in a delivery van which was just about to leave for a village 30 miles away, sat on the passenger seat ready to go...

She ate my custom made mouth guard once too, cost me £80 to get another one made


----------



## cruzing (30 October 2012)

Mine, a collie cross, stole sandwiches out  the back of the workmans van who were putting up the new stable block at the yard


----------



## Native Speaker (30 October 2012)

By comparison, Bear The Border is an abolute angel! 

Unlike a neighbour's JRT who nommed on father-in-law's hearing aid the other day ........  

1,000 worth of hearing aid, dead in a nano second....... but fortunately insured!  Would love to hear them explain that one!lol


----------



## posie_honey (30 October 2012)

loving all of these - makes me feel better about mine!

i had also forgotten my old terriorist - who was actually featured in the cirencester park polo club 2003 (or maybe 2002 - i forget ) annual publication as he was so renound - i worked there in the office and he spent many a competition walking round the pitch to steal picnics - he also had a penchant for pee'ing up celebrities legs ..... including some very blue blooded ones


----------



## Cinnamontoast (30 October 2012)

Zak: favourite toy is loo roll:





For him, this is mild. He also enjoys attacking bloodhounds or Rottweilers, just as long as they're about four times his size, he doesn't mind. He has run off and been AWOL for twenty minutes while we run round screaming incoherently about loose werewolves. He also likes to escape next door and bay at the terrified neighbours (we re-fenced even though it's their fence!) or he escapes to the other neighbours and appears in the lounge for cuddles. (Luckily he likes her GSD ) When very young, he nicked the OH's wallet and we had to piece together all the twenties he'd withdrawn to pay the workman. The bank was very understanding. He also nicked my mobile, lightly chewed it and shoved it under the shed to hide the evidence.

Bear is rarely naughty although he and Zak found the horizontal spindles on the kitchen chairs were the perfect height and texture for teething puppies. 

Brig famously ate all the wiring in dad's boot as well as the bulbs he uncovered! He gets excited in cars


----------



## I*HM (30 October 2012)

Bruce, our now rather ancient collie has had some mischievous adventures in his day.
He's notoriously antisocial towards other animals (unless the animal in question is in heat  ) and he has broken our cat's tail and taken off another dog's ear.
One of his finer moments was one Christmas day we were all sitting down for dinner with the table against the window and a cat sitting in the window sill, all of a sudden, Bruce saw the cat went mental and launched himself through the glass window and onto our Christmas dinner!
A few Christmases later he got into our food store and stole ALL the food. For months after we were finding mince pies and puddings that he had stashed around the garden.

Our other dog, Toto is some sort of beagle cross and is totally driven by his stomach and is lacking brain cells. He'll eat almost anything... shoes, sponges, brushes, food that he's stolen. He also steals the sugar bowl and scoffs the lots (which usually had a pound of sugar!). His more unnatural eatings are batteries, razors (we regularly find the handles, never the blades!), internet cables and phone chargers, food bowls and compost.
Without doubt his worth thing is eating the crotches out of nickers that are on the clothes horse


----------



## blond1 (30 October 2012)

Mine went to the park and was running along the path at the edge of the lake.  An elderly man was sat on a park bench eating his sausage roll.  He leant back and stretched his arms out along the top of the bench and my dog snatched a bite out of his sausage roll as he ran past.  Luckily, the man saw the funny side and threw my dog the rest of the roll.

Another time I was walking him in the woods which surround the cricket pitch.  It was getting dark but you could just see a young couple were laid down having a cuddle on the middle of the pitch.  My dog had just been wading through the boggy patches and saw them and joined them. The screams of the girl were like something out of a horror film and I confess that I didn't hang round to apologise but I did wonder how they would have explained the state of their clothing as they would have been covered in more than one muddy pawprint.


----------



## kirstykate (31 October 2012)

I remembered another one last night, Ruby the infamous Patterdale was playing with what I thought was a lump of horse poop in the middle of the sand school went to tell her off and remove it only to discover it was the head of the next door neighbors cat


----------



## lexiedhb (31 October 2012)

Dex destroyed an entire coffee table one day!


----------



## Love_my_Lurcher (31 October 2012)

I do hate to be a fly in the ointment here, but this thread has given me some cause for concern. If my dog did a lot of what has been mentioned here, I would definitely be taking preventitive measures to ensure he never did them again. My Mum and I rescued our boy just over a year ago, but before we got him home, we made sure that everything was neat and tidy, and that there wasn't anything dangerous lying about. As it turned out, the extent of his destructive behaviour is that he'll shred the odd piece of paper. He'll carry through a slipper (never a shoe or a trainer - always a slipper) and lay it on his bed. Never does anything with them, though, he'll just lie beside them. Anyway, we discovered that he will never be able to be let off lead, unless in secure enclosed area. A few weeks after getting him, we started to let him off lead in a field behind our house. He was fine the first few times. Then, he would run off into the surrounding woods, and not come back until he was ready to do so. One day, we spent about twenty minutes chasing after him, and I found him trotting up the path that goes into a nearby high school! The last straw came when I had him off myself. I was throwing balls for him, and he was running out of the field with them, and laying them down on a patch of grass just outside the field. He had just ran out with one when a man walking a dog approached him, and he went for the other dog. I couldn't see exactly what went on. I was just aware of him jumping on the other dog, with his paws over the shoulders, but I didn't hear any growling or barking. I suspect he was dominating the other dog (as opposed to him being outright aggressive), but the owner wasn't happy one bit, and I heard him shouting "Get off him" in a very loud voice. That was followed by him yelling "Fu** off!". By the time I got out the field and to my dog, the man and dog were walking away quickly, and I didn't want to aggravate the situation any further by shouting anything to the guy. I have only been able to find one  place where I can let him off safely, and that is an old public garden that is surrounded by high walls and a big wrought iron gate. We will NEVER risk letting him off again in a non-enclosed area.    



JeanetteM said:



			Many years ago I adopted a border collie x beagle from Dog's Trust, there were no home checks back then, you walked in, paid your money, picked up your dog and took him home ... the amount of times I rued the day I ever went there lol, the clue was in his breeding, border collie x beagle, what a mix eek, but me in my ignorance had no idea, if only i had of known haha  

well Charlie as he was named omg what a horror he was, within days of being home he killed a neighbours pet rabbit, strike one

he was aggressive out of the house, on a lead handable tho, one morning all his birthdays came at once, the postman came at the same time as the bin men, woohoo, the postman knocked, Charlies bouncing at the door 'let me at him, let me at him' I'm in the middle of getting dressed so I shout down to the kids, DO NOT OPEN THE DOOR, so what do they do?, they open the door, Postie wise to ol' Charlie boy stands aside as Charlie rushes past, first bin man jumps onto a wall, 2nd jumps into a now empty wheely bin 3rd runs down the street, followed by Charlie, followed by myself, barefoot, wearing only my bra and knickers *hangs head in shame* I caught Charlie and drag him home by collar, by now I'm too angry to realise I'm half naked stomping home, to wolf whistles from the bin men and postie who let me off Charlies shenanigans thanks to the show *blush* strike two 

not to give up on Charlie tho I duly every week went to dog training class, we even went to dog shows where we did very well in the obedience classes, except for one time in the field next door was a herd of cows, Charlie did his class good as gold, did offlead heelwork, a drop on recall etc, at the end I went to say good boy to him, tried to grab his collar missed and he took off, so in front of everyone at the show, all the judges, my teammates, and friends/family etc, (see Charlie can be a good boy who i was trying to impress) Charlie had a ball that day chasing cows *sigh* strike three

I did love Charlie boy such a character 

so I was moaning to my dog trainer, I took Charlie out for walkies but I could never let him off lead, he would either chase humans or any animal he came across so my trainer said "I know the ideal place! I'll take you" woop woop so one fine morning we set off to go on a walk to a place where no one goes, where there are no other animals, weyhey! Charlie can go off lead, we drive for a while, get out the car, I walk for a while, all the trainers dogs are offlead, Charlie still on his, me too nervous to let him off, so Trainer unclips his lead and I'm in heart attack mode, but we walk and we walk for miles, for hours, I'd relaxed and charlie was running with the other dogs having a ball, by this time were walking through quite thick heavy woods, can barely see the sky through the canopy, when all of a sudden there is a field, in the middle of a woods/forest there is a damn field!!!! noooooooooooooo well Charlies off! in the middle of this field is sheep! noooo not sheep!! arrrghhh so the sheep are running round the field followed by Charlie followed by me (at least I'm dressed this time) ... I've got no chance, suddenly big man appears .. shot gun half cocked down by his side, shouts over "get your dog or I'll shoot him" me shouts back "SHOOT HIM!" big man steps back, not quite hearing things, "what did  you say?" me "shoot him!" big man laughs, helps me catch Charlie, warns me next time he'll shoot him, I say there wont be a next time, leave my name and addy with him just in case there was further complications with the sheep (very nice man) and we go home having what was a nice day thoroughly spoiled by Charlie boy. strike three

I could write a book about his antics, the little toad  gawd I miss him
		
Click to expand...

I do hope you never went back to that trainer. He/she led you to believe the area was safe to let your dog off-lead, but it clearly wasn't. Your dog could have been killed! 



kirstykate said:



			Well, one of our patterdales, Ruby, killed all the hens and the 2 yard cats and any fox which happens to pass through.  She has also had they neighbors dogs by the throat on numerous occasions

Click to expand...

How on earth can you follow Ruby, killed all the hens and the 2 yard cats and any fox which happens to pass through. with not one, but TWO smileys?! Your dog KILLING other animals in NOTHING to smile about. Sounds like your dog is dangerously out of control and needs to be muzzled and kept on a lead at all times. What if your dog goes for a child the next time or manages to kill your neighbours dog? 



I*HM said:



			Bruce, our now rather ancient collie has had some mischievous adventures in his day.
He's notoriously antisocial towards other animals (unless the animal in question is in heat  ) and he has broken our cat's tail and taken off another dog's ear.
One of his finer moments was one Christmas day we were all sitting down for dinner with the table against the window and a cat sitting in the window sill, all of a sudden, Bruce saw the cat went mental and launched himself through the glass window and onto our Christmas dinner!
A few Christmases later he got into our food store and stole ALL the food. For months after we were finding mince pies and puddings that he had stashed around the garden.

Our other dog, Toto is some sort of beagle cross and is totally driven by his stomach and is lacking brain cells. He'll eat almost anything... shoes, sponges, brushes, food that he's stolen. He also steals the sugar bowl and scoffs the lots (which usually had a pound of sugar!). His more unnatural eatings are batteries, razors (we regularly find the handles, never the blades!), internet cables and phone chargers, food bowls and compost.
Without doubt his worth thing is eating the crotches out of nickers that are on the clothes horse 

Click to expand...

Sorry, but how can your dog get hold of extremely dangerous things like razors and batteries? You regularly find the handles, but not the blades, so that means he gets hold of them on more than a few occasions. Why are you not keeping things like that well out of his reach? He could severely injure himself or die an excruciatingly painful death! Our vet doesnt recommend bones for dogs because hes seen all the damage they can do. What with the sharp splinters perforating the oesophagus, stomach lining, intestines, etc. 

Sorry for my first post being negative, but I simply couldnt believe some of the things I read here.


----------



## kirstykate (31 October 2012)

How on earth can you follow Ruby, killed all the hens and the 2 yard cats and any fox which happens to pass through. with not one, but TWO smileys?! Your dog KILLING other animals in NOTHING to smile about. Sounds like your dog is dangerously out of control and needs to be muzzled and kept on a lead at all times. What if your dog goes for a child the next time or manages to kill your neighbours dog? 

Simple she is a Patterdale, you obviously dont know the breed.  She is never near any kids and the neighbors dog should not be on our land


----------



## HeatherAnn (31 October 2012)

Love_my_Lurcher said:



			Sorry for my first post being negative, but I simply couldnt believe some of the things I read here.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever met a dog? You are aware that they are animals and are therefore inquisitive, and unpredictable? They will get in to everything. It's their nature.

As for the two smileys after killing animals, that was obviously in reference to the killing of the fox, which are known pests and kill people's pets. 

There's no need for you to clutch your pearls and get so precious about an obviously lighthearted thread.


----------



## HeatherAnn (31 October 2012)

kirstykate said:



			How on earth can you follow Ruby, killed all the hens and the 2 yard cats and any fox which happens to pass through. with not one, but TWO smileys?! Your dog KILLING other animals in NOTHING to smile about. Sounds like your dog is dangerously out of control and needs to be muzzled and kept on a lead at all times. What if your dog goes for a child the next time or manages to kill your neighbours dog? 

Simple she is a Patterdale, you obviously dont know the breed.  She is never near any kids and the neighbors dog should not be on our land
		
Click to expand...

Like


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 October 2012)

Accidents happen, well done for being perfect. 
We've fed uncooked bones for decades and none of our dogs have managed to die yet. 
Also, have you ever met a Patterdale terrier if you were surprised it likes to hunt and kill small furry things. 

Anyhoo, my old bitch killed three of my pet rabbits on two separate occasions  (entirely human error and she did not touch them again once they stopped moving so I doubt she would have developed into an unmitigated child killer) and ate two pairs of balled up tights resulting in a near-death experience and a huge vet bill 

Current older dog hasn't been *too* bad but his sister broke a friend's finger (he had the lead wrapped around his hand) and my young dog has licked a lasagne  and demolished several floor mats, cushions, rugs etc but I do have to watch him like a hawk, he always has to have something in his mouth.


----------



## Mosh (31 October 2012)

I can add something to this thread now! 
Had Scoobs for just over 4 years now and hes been pretty good. Hasn't chewed anything, had an accident in the house etc. Hes a food thief, you leave it where he can get it. It gets eaten. Including a pack of butter, foil and all all!

However the other day, something upset him/maybe boredom as he had missed his morning walk. But he ate a sofa bed. I found him sitting in the nice Scoobs sized hole he'd made with all the stuffing removed, which he'd spread across the entire upstairs...


----------



## Bright_Spark (31 October 2012)

Blue once stole a chicken carcass out the bin. Fortunately, he'd thrown most of it back up, but it scared the life out of me.

He also liked (he's not done it for a while, touch wood) to empty everything out of the bin into the garden- by taking it out one piece at a time!

He also loves to play 'chicken' by charging towards me then scooting to the side at the last second, and yes, he has misjudged, cue me doing a somersault!

Oh and he may have done a "Fenton" once or twice (only one deer though)


----------



## Broodle (31 October 2012)

This thread has had me howling with laughter 

My younger dog is generally saintly, and even as a pup never chewed anything and has never stolen food.  She kind of made up for lost time recently by savaging a sheep though   If it wasn't so awful it might have been rather comedic as it involved a 9 months pregnant me chasing her and her partner in crime down a steep grassy reservoir bank, turning the air blue with the most appalling language   That Fenton chap had nothing on me!

Older dog ate her fair share of shoes as a pup (Alec is right - it's never a pair, but one from each set...), and on one notable occasion chewed up her Kennel Club Bronze award certificate   The one and only time she thieved she carefully licked all the icing off a friend's birthday cake


----------



## Girlychu (31 October 2012)

My chocolate lab - who I do love to bits - got hold of a wandering chicken who was mid egg laying. Poor hen squawed while in Macs mouth, laid her egg, got dropped by Mac who went to investigate egg and off she wandered. Checked her later and she was fine. 

He is also responsible for my current broken ankle - that envolves elderly neighbour, elderly neighbours cat, a front door step plus some rain for good measure. So I'm 9 weeks in and he's at boot camp.


----------



## Missmac (31 October 2012)

Years ago one of our Old English pups turned out to be deaf and was so naughty!
One year grandad was raising a dozen or so turkeys for christmas. They all had homes waiting fir them until one day Pup got in with them and decided to play! He killed most of them and left the others so mauled they had to be destroyed. We blamed a fox!
Another time we had a peahen sitting in the garden. She was my geandmas pride and joy and pup got her and the egg one day. The fox got the blame again!
Naughty pup!


----------



## mulberrymill (31 October 2012)

Henry is a rescued and very traumatised Jack Russell, if he was human he would have a string of ASBOS by now. On one day he ate the post which included my new credit card, then emptied my purse and ate my driving licence, ransacked OH CD collection and worked his way through several of those including the cases.

Later in the same week, he found my knitting, which was an extremely expensive chenille jacket which had taken me 3 months to do and was just waiting to be sown together. Made a really good job of unravelling it and wrapping it all round the coffee table. Then laid down in the middle of this mess and pretended someone else had done it.

Tonight he has come in from the fields as a 2 tone dog, and the black bits smell rather ripe. I refuse to put him in the bath in that state and its too dark now to take him outside and hose him off which is what he deserves.

Having said all that, he loves cats especially kittens, runs round with the hens and even the chicks and never touches them, but does a pretty good job on a rat as long as the staffy starts it off for him. However if you are another dog, preferably a very big one, please watch out , cos in his head hes the size of an elephant and he really doesnt like other dogs much


----------



## meandmyself (31 October 2012)

My Mum's CKCS ate a black lipstick on her white bedding once. The bedding was new and the lipstick never came out.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			and my young dog has licked a lasagne 

Click to expand...

Lasagne licker!! 

Brig licked the car windows all the way to Newcastle, that was a long five hours! He and his brother ate their pedigree certificates when they were posted to us. The neighbour, depsite having bred and KC registered a litter of her own, just binned them. It's only cos I found bits on the floor that I thought to look in the bin for the rest. 

Jake and Brig destroyed numerous beds, having perfected the 'I push/you pull' method of getting a five foot bed through a two foot dog flap.  I'd come home and find Jake on the kitchen table, dunno what he was after, but we always had to put everything out of reach. 

Fortunately, the current youngsters are not destructive, but must always bring a toy when we come home: this can be an official toy, a boot, a trainer and hilariously, 'blankie', the vet bed which must be paraded up and down unless we are _very_ tired and we fall asleep holding it:


----------



## horsies4coursies (31 October 2012)

These postings have really cheered me up after a rather pants day at work - at least i know i am not alone ........ though to be fair the worst our pup has done is chew my handsfree kit when she and it were in the car - she very carefully split it into 3 pieces and then hid the evidence beneath her - i only discovered what had happened after i had turned the office and the car upside down looking for it.  It wasn't until i noticed the very guilty look in her eyes and lifted her up to discover the damage - would post a pic if i remembered how


----------



## partypremier (31 October 2012)

One of my JRT's came out of the chicken run today carrying an egg from the nesting boxes.  She then dropped it on the concrete & scoffed the lot.

Her father once jumped in a police car & ran off with the copper's gloves.  Just like a scene from benny Hill, there were 2 coppers, my boss, his wife & me chasing him round the lawn.  He loved that game almost as much as chewing though body brushes, bandages, bosses leather slippers,I could go on.
He also peed on the huntmasters coat in the horsebox.  And no I never did snitch on him for that. 

He also got my next bosses bitch pregnant. Whoops & killed my neighbours chickens the first day I moved into my new house.


----------



## Toffee44 (31 October 2012)

Dylan emptied the freezer once, teal helped but Dylan was definitely the brains of the operation. Teal also ate my fish tanks lighting cables and proceeded to "lay cable" in the garden that evening. Buster shamed himself being caught on the work top eating left overs while we were at the pub. All mine are guided by their bellies.


----------



## JeanetteM (31 October 2012)

Love_my_Lurcher said:



			I do hope you never went back to that trainer. He/she led you to believe the area was safe to let your dog off-lead, but it clearly wasn't. Your dog could have been killed!
		
Click to expand...


Of cource I went back to her, 20 odd years later I still go back to her, every Monday with my current collie, the paddock was new, she didn't know it was there and it was just a big a shock to her as it was to me!, if Charlie had to been shot it ultimately would of been down to me, he was my dog, my responsibility, and off lead because I allowed him to be, I'm sorry my trainer and I are only human, making mistakes trying to do what was best with a dog that had already been ruined by someone else 

incidentally my trainer always uses Charlie in her lectures now as to 'you can never be too careful', so I don't think she's ever forgotten how close we got to disaster 

I spent years and years crying over that dog, over his antics, the things he got up to and the trouble he got me into.  Forgive me if I may now look back in his memory with fondness and laugh at them


----------



## 111ex111 (31 October 2012)

jumped up at the oven to see what food he could snatch but managed to turn the gas on. mum woke up in the early hours of the morning to the lovely smell of gas and the thought that the house could blow up any second! needless to say we take all the switches off the oven now!!


----------



## CorvusCorax (31 October 2012)

cinnamontoast said:



			Lasagne licker!! 

Click to expand...

Yep, he scraped off as much cheese and bechamel as his tongue could reach...we covered the gap up and bunged it in the oven and no one was any the wiser  rule of thumb, if you can't see him or hear him for over 30 seconds, he is up to something.

I once left the room for two minutes and came back to find him carrying my mother's beloved old Stieff teddy around by the leg


----------



## Cinnamontoast (31 October 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Yep, he scraped off as much cheese and bechamel as his tongue could reach...we covered the gap up and bunged it in the oven and no one was any the wiser  rule of thumb, if you can't see him or hear him for over 30 seconds, he is up to something.

I once left the room for two minutes and came back to find him carrying my mother's beloved old Stieff teddy around by the leg 

Click to expand...

Euw and yikes! Norty puppy! If Zak is quiet, he's either jumped the fence into the main garden and is attempting the six foot one into the neighbour's, or he's upstairs being naughty and stealing socks/knickers and then afterwards carefully placing them in the middle of the lawn, having jumped the fence into the garden. Again. Never fails to bore him.


----------



## Jaycee (31 October 2012)

Our elderly jack russell managed to chomp her way through a 2lb box of chocolates, devouring nearly everything!  Phoned vet who advised us to take her in - she caused much amusement on arrival as she is normally very svelt like - not that point she wasn't - but within half an hour she looked normal again if not a little sorry for herself.  Vet was amazed at what she had actually eaten!


----------



## springtime13 (31 October 2012)

Our elderly terrier got behind the washing machine, clawed at a tin of emulsion until it opened. Then rolled in it and proceeded to run round the house. I came back from a night out to find paint everywhere. It was very sobering. Our patterdale has had many near brushes with killing pets. Including my pet rabbit, fluffy tiny dogs and next doors disabled cat. Thankfully they've all escaped without damage. However, he did once take a serious chunk out my finger.


----------



## Love_my_Lurcher (1 November 2012)

CaveCanem said:



			Accidents happen, well done for being perfect. 
We've fed uncooked bones for decades and none of our dogs have managed to die yet. 
Also, have you ever met a Patterdale terrier if you were surprised it likes to hunt and kill small furry things. 

Anyhoo, my old bitch killed three of my pet rabbits on two separate occasions  (entirely human error and she did not touch them again once they stopped moving so I doubt she would have developed into an unmitigated child killer) and ate two pairs of balled up tights resulting in a near-death experience and a huge vet bill 

Current older dog hasn't been *too* bad but his sister broke a friend's finger (he had the lead wrapped around his hand) and my young dog has licked a lasagne  and demolished several floor mats, cushions, rugs etc but I do have to watch him like a hawk, he always has to have something in his mouth.
		
Click to expand...


My dog is a Lurcher (VERY well known for their high chase/prey drives). I am sure he was chasing rabbits and/or squirrels when he disappeared into the woods. He will also pull hard on the lead every time he sees a cat, rabbit, or squirrel (however, his best doggy friend is a small fluffy Westie called Holly). That is why he is now kept on a lead at ALL times! In fact, most sighthound/Lurcher rescues will recommend that they are kept on a lead at all times. I am sorry, but I find nothing light hearted about dogs being allowed to roam about killing other animals. Nor do I find it acceptable that things like razors, batteries, and other dangerous items are readily left lying around in reach of a dog known to EAT them. There is nothing funny about those things at all!


----------



## CorvusCorax (1 November 2012)

Yes, and my older GSD has pegged off several times after squirrels, hares and pheasants and also has to be on a lead in unenclosed areas, but being Captain Slow he never manages to catch anything  - it doesn't make me a martyr, it's not a big deal, just one of those things, just requires a bit more management.

My old bitch was not allowed to 'roam around killing other animals' on both occasions we didn't put the bolt home on her kennel door properly, she got into the garage and got at the rabbits, I was distraught at the time, it was human error, she was following her instinct, what's the point in crying about it now?


----------



## blackcob (1 November 2012)

My dogs are on the lead at all times in unenclosed spaces (zero recall, like yours breed specific and involving a high prey drive) and they still manage to catch and kill mice, rats, rabbits, pigeons, squirrels and pheasants quite regularly. I am completely unbothered by the former as they are vermin, the latter I do my best to avoid as they are technically owned by someone but pheasants are often too stupid to live. 

Cat was a very sad accident and the actions that led up to it will not be repeated. 

They are not roaming the countryside slaughtering sheep, they're attached to me with a belt and 6ft lead.


----------



## Littlelegs (1 November 2012)

With regards to mine killing a squirrel in a crowded park, I don't feel any remorse for her actions, only her timing. The park in question used to cull them anyway. And a terrier is pretty much the quickest death for a rodent imo. And she was a terrier, not a fast lurcher. So any squirrel she could catch on an open field wasn't healthy or likely to last long anyway. Every other squirrel she'd chased on open fields in her life out ran her. And as far as rats & mice go, she was a much kinder method than a cat, or trap or poison so I'm not going to feel guilty about all the ones she killed, it was actually very helpful.


----------



## StoptheCavalry (1 November 2012)

I don't think there are many things my dogs haven't done...
Stole a hot dog from my friends little girl, not the bread though just the sausage 
Ate a sofa
Ate the skirting boards
Ate the blinds
Ate a rug

Have attached a couple of pics to demonstrate the destruction....


















The dog room destruction was from 2 separate days and happened in about 10 minutes, one of them also learnt how to get out of his cage so he could go on a chewing rampage


----------



## StoptheCavalry (1 November 2012)

[/QUOTE]Without doubt his worth thing is eating the crotches out of nickers that are on the clothes horse [/QUOTE]

My dog does this ALL the time, once he got himself into a complete angl and I found him hoping around on 3 legs wearing my knickers as a head scarf!! Very difficult to explain why there are pants EVERYWHERE in my house when we have visitors, he also has a habit of taking them outside with him for a chew on the lawn, embarrassing when the neighbours look over!!


----------



## kirstykate (1 November 2012)

littlelegs said:



			With regards to mine killing a squirrel in a crowded park, I don't feel any remorse for her actions, only her timing. The park in question used to cull them anyway. And a terrier is pretty much the quickest death for a rodent imo. And she was a terrier, not a fast lurcher. So any squirrel she could catch on an open field wasn't healthy or likely to last long anyway. Every other squirrel she'd chased on open fields in her life out ran her. And as far as rats & mice go, she was a much kinder method than a cat, or trap or poison so I'm not going to feel guilty about all the ones she killed, it was actually very helpful.
		
Click to expand...

I really dont see why we have to explain the actions of our wee terriers its what they are bred to do and I agree with you that squirrel can have been a healthy one.


----------



## Lady La La (1 November 2012)

I always paint Tyson as being really naughty, but compared to most of this lot, he's a saint lol


----------



## Tarbs (1 November 2012)

I lost my boy Fitz just over a year ago a week before his 15th birthday. He was very special and my first dog (ie not owned by the whole family). He was a an absolute swine and I spent the first 6 years screaming his name with him heading off into the distance. But I loved him more than anything in the world and would give up everything I own to have him back just for a few days! 
His worst habit (vet couldn't find anything wrong with him) was dragging his rump on strangers carpets-didn't matter where we went. Never did it at home just when out visiting! The list of things he chewed as a pup was endless. Worst probably the freezer wire which blew all the fuses in the house. Don't know how he didn't kill himself!
God I miss that dog!


----------



## devonlass (1 November 2012)

Apercrumbie said:



			Where to start.

Our English Setter is a gorgeous dog, but was a terrible puppy.  One of her more famous incidents was wading through the pond that we share with out neighbours (I say pond, more like pit of sloppy mud) and wandering into their garden.  She then noticed their front door was open so wandered in.  Our neighbour had recently had a stroke so was in bed downstairs with lovely fresh white sheets.  Yep you've guessed it, she saw our neighbour and being a very affectionate girl decided to go and say hello.  She jumped up onto his bed (still covered in stinky mud), snuffled all over his face and then curled up on his lap, wriggling with happiness.  It's hilarious now but as you can imagine wasn't appreciated at the time.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear this sounds so similar to what my Irish setter did few months ago.His was on a bit of a larger scale though,ran into someones house (they had left the front door open) up their stairs and into the master bedroom,leapt all over the place much to the horror of the poor lady who lived there and was getting dressed.

This wouldn't have been quite so bad were it not for the fact that he had just been walked in the muddy field and taken a dip in the stream,and of course the carpets through the house had to be light beige didn't they

There is no defence really other than their house adjoins dog walking field and they have a collie that sits outside the house that my setter is friends with,oh and they left their front door open of course.

It was not me walking dog that day,and i am ashamed to say the partner  who was walking him heard the shrieks and promptly ran back into the field hoping the dog would eventually follow and prepared to deny all knowledge and ownership of said beast

On the upside at least his antics are due to his being over friendly and bonkers rather than anything remotely aggressive,stupid creature wouldn't know how to kill or maim anything if his life depended on it,he even got beat up by my sisters cat

Although he did once bowl over a small child by having a failure of his breaking system whilst running to say hello

He is a PITA in loads of ways,and humiliates me on a regular basis,but not by doing anything unusual,more just be being a setter


----------



## weaselwords (1 November 2012)

I love this thread.  It really helps to know I am not alone.

Bot of mine Broke through the hedge into next door's garden and only went there to poo.  I was oblivious to it for a week until my cross neighbour brought me round a carrier bag full of their offerings that she'd found when going out to mow her lawn.


----------



## Newlands (1 November 2012)

Our standard poodle was meant to make an appearance at our wedding to surprise my hubby.  I mainly blame the walking company who left our front door wide open so he bolted out the house and ran several miles up the road (quite a busy one) our neighbour and the walker following him and he made his way into the field behind a residential home.  Soy brand new husband got the phone call to say what had happened and that he wouldnt go to them so my husband had to leave our wedding pretty much straight after the service to drive the 30 or so miles to try and coax him out of hiding. But he had very sore feet and he is a big lump so my husband had to carry him across the field in his posh suit with all the residents watching then make sure he was ok with our neighbours before making it back to our wedding after getting stuck in Friday afternoon traffic.  So he was missing for about 4 hours of our day.  There have been a couple of other similar incidents, one resulting in him and my grandad being dropped home in the back of a police car after running into a car then sprinting in the opposite direction for several miles.  He is a lovely dog, just a bit special at times.  Not to mention the amount of cakes he has polished off.


----------



## MrVelvet (3 November 2012)

Lola's naughtiest moment was chomping through a pack of morphine tablets - very scary night!

She will also snaffle food off the sides if left unattended for long - she can effortlessly reach!

Hides hotdogs and potato etc round the house and behind cushions... Which are nice to find a week or so later. Thankfully she seems to have grown out of this!

She's chewed my mums elderly dogs coat, a few dresses of mine and few other bits of clothes that have been on top of her crate!


----------



## Highlands (3 November 2012)

Muppet the spaniel has a liking for blackberrys and not the fruit. She killed dads and chewed mine..... A pair of glasses disappeared as well. All human error..... We should be tidier!

Max our old collie chewed back seat of mums metro up and loads of seat belts.... Ooops


----------



## Jojo_Pea4 (3 November 2012)

My Gsp has a few stories. One being all sitting down watching the tv when he walks in with a bit of chicken, searched kitchen and couldnt find anything to later find the chicken carrecus sp? Under my bed cover buried. 

At a show pulled the bench out of the concrete floor and ran round then put in the car to un tack horse and chewed the head rests.

When i was in hospital that night he chew the sofa and pulled all the foam out. 

But we still love him


----------



## Pix (4 November 2012)

When I was a little person (about 6) and we still lived in pubs, my dad was known for his beef and gravy baguettes. Our deeply loving but equally special labxspringer one day decided that the large side of beef in the kitchen was too good to ignore. So he took it.

The punters were treated to free entertainment in the style of watching my da cussing and chasing the dog around the pub; as he happily showed off the nice side of beef to all the people who were meant to be eating it shortly 

Fortunately it was a country pub so it was all treated as perfectly normal and a unanimous vote decided that the "chewed up bit" be given to the devil-pup and the punters would chow down on the rest. Very sensible imo 

Less amusingly Loki, aged 6 months, fell in love with a runner who stopped to fuss him. Sadly, after capturing his heart she decided to keep on jogging. He was not prepared to let her go so easily and grabbed the hem of her t-shirt. It ripped. I received a fairly well deserved dressing down from the nice lady.


----------



## Bright_Spark (4 November 2012)

Blue has a new trick. It's called wake up mum and dad at 2.30 am by doing my need-to-go-out-for-a-wee yip. Then not want a wee. Then start again once mum or dad have just got back into bed. Repeat as required.

He's done this the past 2 nights. If he does it again tonight, we're going to try and ignore him, as it seems to be him wanting attention. Hubby has threatened him with a water pistol too!


----------



## Toast (4 November 2012)

Our 13wk old rottie got hold of our elderly bantam this evening, no harm done as we saw her go for it, but she could easily have killed her. That's about as far as its got so far!! *crosses fingers*


----------



## Demolition_Derby (5 November 2012)

I had a very embarrassing 'Fenton' experience in front of a group if elderly ramblers, they were not amused 
Ruby has also killed a chicken at the yard (I hid the corpse and blames the fox )
She regularly eats my knickers and when I think I've collected them all she will present a pair to any guest in the house  
She has eaten several shoes.
Yesterday she removed the stuffing out of my new turnout rug  
When she was a puppy she 'played' with 24 toilet rolls!
She ate my entire birthday cake this year... A chocolate one big enough for '15 people' = 1 greedy rottie!
I was doing an obedience demonstration with her at work in front of new handlers and she buggered off and killed a pigeon then proudly gave it to me   that was embarrassing. 

When I think about it she's not a very nice dog


----------



## Katikins (5 November 2012)

Freya is now nearly 11 months old and, fingers crossed, has been quite good so far.  However, her list of crimes so far are:

- Destroying my favourite boots (my fault, I left them in the living room)
- Hiding treats and bones EVERYWHERE - not nice when you find a half chewed rawhide toy under your pillow!
- Presenting a pair of my knickers to all my friends who were round for my birthday BBQ
- Destroyed every single one of my white bras... no other colours, just white!
- Raiding the cat's litter box.... and then hiding cat poo under the couch cushions!!!
- Tried to attack a lady's handbag because it had one of those fake fur tails on it - luckily the lady saw the funny side.
- The other day it was pouring down, I let her into the garden in the morning, she did a wee then came back inside.  Then squatted while looking at me and did a massive poo on the kitchen floor! (she doesn't like the rain, typical whippet).

But compared to some on here, she's actually been pretty good


----------



## RLS (5 November 2012)

posie_honey said:



			mine was not so much naughty - as a misunderstanding.....

we've always sent a dog through a garden of an old manse thats stood empty - next season - sent dog through as usual but didnt know that people had moved in - dog came merrily trotting back with their pet chicken 

i was mortified - very appologetic etc - but the woman was histerical - literally about to have a panic attack - offered ring its neck and replace it because although dog is soft mouthed it had obviously caused a bit of injury as chicken could not stand due to an injured leg. hysterical (i;m taking howling and crying, couldnt breath etc) woman took all details and called police and tryed to get them to give me an ABSO 

police came out to in laws house later (yes even worse this was at in laws  )  and tryed to be serious but kept giggling saying that we should replace it with one from sainsburys LOL but said in all seriousness we did right by offering to replace etc.

he also gave me an update on the chicken - that the emergency vet had been out to sedate and treat it and that it was in a critical but stable condition.....

he said he was not going to pursue as they had a duty to protect their animals and if a dog could get in then the perimeter fencing was not good enough and a fox could have easily had it by now. he did also say that she was still hyper-ventilating etc when he went to see her 5 hrs after she called 

so a week later we get a vets bill for £80 plus a bill for £10 for a new chicken - aparently the chicken had deteriorated over night and had to get the emergency vet out again to have it PTS

needless to say we dont go anywhere near the manse now!
		
Click to expand...



When I was a kid, we lived next door to the estate's gamekeeper. He was out on a shoot with some very rich people one day when one of the guests dogs turned up with a cockerel in it's mouth. Jamie went nuts.... " that's the best cockerel I've every bred... you don't know what that bird means to me... blah, blah, blah" he was was eventually placated by a very generous donation by the mortified guest. 
Hah, I know for a fact he hated that cockerel, and had been trying to run over it with his landrover for the past week. Cheeky bugger.


----------



## Spudlet (5 November 2012)

Ate a picnic, while taking part in a gundog scurry. He retrieved the first dummy, then headed to the fence, stuck his head through to make friends with the family sitting on the other side, and ate their lovely posh looking sandwiches off their posh wicker hamper! Followed by leaving the arena with the second dummy so he could hand deliver it to my mum (who was bent double laughing at us!)

We did not win, but we did get a very big round of applause


----------



## buffy2 (6 November 2012)

Pea last week got her self in to trouble, by killing the squirrel the collage students where taking photos of,but in her defence they where feeding it, and it was to far from the tree,it still had the peanut in its teeth,


----------



## Twinkley Lights (6 November 2012)

Eaten £500 I left out for the landscaper


----------



## Clodagh (6 November 2012)

We do B&B and one summer we had two foxhound pups who were a bit overdue to go back, they must have been 6 months old. They got out of their kennel and went hunting in the wood, including drawing a very muddy pond. They had a great time and were starving so then went to the guests dining room, which opened onto the garden and mugged the six people having breakfast. One climbed on the table, it was carnage. The guests were quite good about it, well they didn't speak English which helped! Pups were back to the kennels the same day.


----------



## weaselwords (6 November 2012)

Shivvy said:



			Eaten £500 I left out for the landscaper

Click to expand...

And we have a winner!


----------



## PolarSkye (6 November 2012)

Oh where to start . . .

Tilly - her party trick was to jump up onto the kitchen counter (being a lurcher she had springs in her feet) and EAT BUTTER . . . 

Fred - escaped from his crate in our holiday cottage in Devon and ATE the windowsill of one of the upstairs windows (he was left behind b/c he had a broken leg and we thought he'd be fine in his crate) . . . tore a hole in the trousers of the nice municipal worker cutting grass near our house because he was operating a lawnmower . . . 

Daisy - let's see . . . ate a) a priceless, beautifully bound version of one of my favourite books; b) my very expensive red Radley bag; c) a mini jewellery box also designer) bought for me by my best friend . . . the girl has expensive taste

P


----------



## fidgeuk (6 November 2012)

Caesar, GSD about 11 months old ate our less than a year old 3 piece suite. In the space of 3 hours he had chewed into little pieces all the seat cushions. 

It was a cheap and nasty sofa but it was the only sofa we had and we were at the time very poor!!  Couldn't be mad at him though because he was wagging his tail like a mad thing when we came in and was so very pleased to see us! We had only been next door for drinks and we never heard a thing!!


----------



## Limit (6 November 2012)

Bunty, our six month old Border collie has just eaten my husbands glasses (£400) He needs them for work tomorrow, so far its only been shoes and rugs !!


----------



## StoptheCavalry (12 November 2012)

I thought I would again add to this after my dogs went on the rampage yesterday.

So they were left alone for half an hour and a came home to.....
1 chair frame chewed (top corner, dogs are tiny, not exactly sure how this happened)
1 chewed table top
4 poos
6 wees
1 broken bottle of baileys (it was in a wine rack out of reach I can only imagine they have given eachother a leg up to get it out)
Contents of bottle of baileys missing and 1 extremely drunk french bulldog

I was less than amused, after following the little one round clearing up his projectile vomit and panicking that he was going to die all night, I can now see the funny side. 

Just when I thought they couldnt get any worse, I dont think there should ever be a night where your dog is more drunk than you are!!!!


----------



## tessybear (15 November 2012)

Our german pointer when we took her to the beach stole a childs ball popped it then slung the deflated football at their picnic spilling most of the drinks ... one angry woman had to pretend she wasnt my dog


----------



## AJ & Kiz (15 November 2012)

oh good god where to start....

chewed my boyfriends parents door frame, ruined a french connection top and a harrods teddy, chewed our door and a brand new door mat, ran off, ran after a cyclist (who then said he was a f**c*ing rat and kicked him in the face!! ..honestly hes sooo naughty but very good when you least expect it ...hes a star with fire works, barks if the security light comes on or he hear anyone outside the house but does bark at next door :S I just dont get him  x


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2012)

Fools Motto said:



			Arhh, he says, he sees another bit around the front of the house.... off he runs, hear a crash, smash and splinter sound... followed by a tiny yelp. Pup comes running back, tail between his legs, looking behind him. 
Yep, you guessed it, pup 14 weeks old, has pulled the majority of the entire gutter system down from the front of the house.... !
		
Click to expand...

 



JeanetteM said:



			one morning all his birthdays came at once, the postman came at the same time as the bin men, woohoo, the postman knocked, Charlies bouncing at the door 'let me at him, let me at him' I'm in the middle of getting dressed so I shout down to the kids, DO NOT OPEN THE DOOR, so what do they do?, they open the door, Postie wise to ol' Charlie boy stands aside as Charlie rushes past, first bin man jumps onto a wall, 2nd jumps into a now empty wheely bin 3rd runs down the street, followed by Charlie, followed by myself, barefoot, wearing only my bra and knickers *hangs head in shame* I caught Charlie and drag him home by collar, by now I'm too angry to realise I'm half naked stomping home, to wolf whistles from the bin men and postie who let me off Charlies shenanigans thanks to the show *blush* strike two
		
Click to expand...

I am *crying* with laughter, that's hilarious!!



Emilynuttall said:



			1 broken bottle of baileys (it was in a wine rack out of reach I can only imagine they have given eachother a leg up to get it out)
Contents of bottle of baileys missing and 1 extremely drunk french bulldog
I dont think there should ever be a night where your dog is more drunk than you are!!!!

Click to expand...

I shouldn't find this funny but I do!!


My lad well: 
*the first visit to my cousins house nearly killed a chicken
*when horse sitting for her neighbor he sneaked through the hedge and did kill the chicken - that is the only time I've heard my cousin swear!
*ate a huge hole in the bathroom floor of my rented house
*ate several shoes, books, papers and I now have plenty of crotchless knickers
*sneaked out the house and joined in with the on-site dog agility club several times
*opens the front door when I'm out and takes himself off for a wander
*raided the neighbors bins several times
*let himself out overnight and woken up my landlady barking at the ducks on her pond
*raids the fridge on a regular basis
*ate a 6" kebab skewer which cost nearly £3k to remove
*pee'd up someones leg
*stole the same persons picnic lunch
*jumped out the window and upset all the YO's dogs

I'm sure there's many more but I can't think of them at the moment!


----------



## Jenni_ (15 November 2012)

Lexi ate my made to measure show jacket 

Regularly bowled over small children in her quest for love and kisses (she was a Great Dane x Lab so not small!)

destroyed the house if left along for 30 seconds. 

But she was so sweet and loving...


----------



## StarlightMagic (15 November 2012)

Our golden lab as a puppy innocently trotted up to a family having a picnic, nicked a kids sandwich out of their hand and trotted off pleased as anything with herself, we were mortified!


----------



## Willeeckers (15 November 2012)

My now 16yro Labrador had a rather strong retrieve/thieve instinct as a youngster.

Usually things like socks, shoes, pants or anything remotely ball shaped. Her finest moment however was running up to a lady on the beach who was mid getting changed, stealing her swimsuit and then leggings it round the beach with it   

Thankfully the lady saw the funny side and had already been for a swim and was getting dressed out of her cossie not into it  

At the grand old age of 16 my lab can still cause mayhem and has my mum wrapped round her little paw!!!


----------



## Freddie19 (15 November 2012)

Freddie the Dobermann (also known as the sofa dog!)  very tall dog, so regularly steals food from table, if human beings are stupid enough to leave him alone in room with food, latest just last night took OH pudding into him (hes watching tele) come back I swear in less than 10 seconds to find mine gone, OK I should be on diet but how does he know that!!  Have not yet dared to show OH what is under the cushions on aforementioned sofa, want to check insurance policy first.  But suffice to say it is a good job that I usually get the sofa and OH gets the armchair....As for chewing (apart from sofa) he always and I mean always chews his bedding, given up buying new, just use old blankets, jackets, nummahs, and so on, yet he is very healthy, shiny and not fat, so how does he do it.  Answers on a non chewable mat please...oh yes I forgot the door mats....


----------



## Copperpot (15 November 2012)

Tia the Doberman and chief counter surfer got the Christmas goose down off the side whilst it was cooling down ready to be carved. She also did the same with my birthday cake. Came home to empty cake box and her face smothered in butter cream!


----------



## Copperpot (15 November 2012)

Dooley the jack russell chewed the lock off the fox proof rabbit hutch and killed OH's ferrets!


----------



## Copperpot (15 November 2012)

I keep remembering more - Dooley killed the yard feral cat with the help of Diesel his patterdale friend. I hate to raise and wean her only kitten after that.

My old German shepherd also ate my 18 carat gold Cartier love cuff! If did make a reappearance thou and was thoroughly cleaned!!


----------



## Mince Pie (15 November 2012)

Copperpot said:



			18 carat gold Cartier love cuff!
		
Click to expand...

What the hell is a 'love cuff'  my mind is in the gutter again!


----------



## Shutterbug (15 November 2012)

This!  This is my kitchen door - or it was.


----------



## Copperpot (15 November 2012)

Broke but happy - it's a bangle that comes in two halves with little gold screws and a gold screw driver. The person who loves you has to screw it on and they keep the screw driver lol. Sounds funny but they are lovely. I was *****ting myself telling my OH as it cost a small fortune!! :0


----------



## fidleyspromise (15 November 2012)

She got herself stuck in the bathroom and tried to dig her way out.

She also sneaked into the living room and chewed the cushion (of a brand new leather sofa).  I was not popular.

We had stuff cooking (enough for 7 of us) and my mum left it for a few minutes to come through to living room.  Went back through to kitchen, and dog is on her hind legs having eaten almost the entire dinner out of the pan while it was cooking.

She also had a knack for taking plates/bowls off the side - without spilling them/breaking them - and then eating whatever was on it.


----------



## Venevidivici (15 November 2012)

English Springer I had 15years ago,killed my boyfriend's little sister's hamster,whilst we were staying at his parents' house:-0 His little sister was about 11 at the time...up until then,she had thought the dog was lovely:-/ Dog had gone into her bedroom,knocked cage off low set of drawers,cage had split in 2(it was wire top that clipped onto plastic bottom),picked up hamster in mouth(v gently,didn't mark it,it was just a bit soggy) and come trotting into lounge with 'Wow! Look what I found!' expression. I screamed,he spat it out(alive) cue much hysteria,hamster placed back in cage but popped its little clogs within the hour,shock I guess) Dog had been before that(and after) a great mouser...not easy to tell the difference,as a dog! Boyfriend and I went out for evening(with dog!) to avoid all the wailing in the house:-/


----------



## Gemma1983 (18 November 2012)

Our old lab lottie stole a guys lunch as he was fishing by the river one day when we were walking her, our current monkey max keeps peeling wallpaper off in our bedroom atm.


----------



## Venevidivici (18 November 2012)

Remembered another...same ESS who murdered the hamster also peed on some students' supermarket shopping,which they had piled up into 2piles as goalposts in the park...oops:-/


----------

